# new system advice needed



## markysparky789 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello,
I'm after a bit of advice on buying a new home theater system.
My knowledge is fairly basic on the subject, so please excuse any incorrect technical terms etc below!

Excluding the Bluray player which I will sort out later, I'm after advice on which make / model amplifier to go with, and the same with the speakers. My budget for the amplifier and speakers is £800 - £1000. I can increase budget a bit more if there is a massive advantage to.

I've started to have a look online at amplifiers and a lot of people tend to recommend Yamaha or Denon, with Yamaha appearing to be slightly more reliable. Would this be a fair statement?

Here's some answers for things that may help in helping me,
One this that it must have is the ability to passthrough and play DTS sound from an MKV or MP4 file, I have burned my Bluray collection to MKV format and kept the DTS soundtracks, my last system would not passthrough DTS (even though it played DTS sountracks on the bluray disc).
I would also like it to play Atmos and HD-MA, & TrueHD if possible.
I have a Samsung TV with ARC, I only need to plug a Bluray and Sky receiver into amplifier.
I live in a detached house, so volume is not an issue.
The speakers don't have to be wireless, unless there is a benefit (I have speaker wires pre built into the walls).

Thank you in advance for any time spent on this, any advice is helpful!


----------



## nelsondog9 (Oct 25, 2021)

Personally, I would avoid wireless speakers. Hardwired for sound quality is the only way to go.


----------

